# Homemade Bushhog



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

I like this! Wish I had a need.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

dougand3 said:


> I like this! Wish I had a need.


 Back in the 60's I helped the grounds keeper at a local fishing lake. 
Ol' John ganged 3 push mowers and pulled them with a 125 Cub Cadet. 
Worked good, as long as the grass wasn't too high.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Stupid people always try to be design engineers first, this guy is the leader of the moronic ********. I guess he didn't think about discharge location, stress, yaw, etc. etc. etc.


----------

